# Wizards @ Blazers (Game Thread)



## Samuel (Jan 1, 2003)

- Gilbert Arenas doesn't back down from his 50-point prediction.

- McMillan asked Brandon Roy to step up and be 'the man' while Randolph is out during these few games.

- Also in these next few games, the team will run the same plays that they run with Zach for LaMarcus Aldridge. So look for him to get a lot of shots/touches.

- Nate has given Sergio more rope for the rest of the season. Instead of getting 'yanked' from games, he'll be given a lot more freedom. Expect around 20 min. a game from him.

- Quick asked Nate about Travis, and he says he wants Travis back. Since he'll probably only cost around 3m a year, it's not a bad deal (esp. if Miles is toast).

- Jarrett Jack is in a slump. Similar to Martell Webster (whom Quick thinks might not even get re-upped after next season), Jack has trouble dealing with losses... almost to the point where sometimes it looks like he's going to cry in the locker room. Since Nate knows how respected Jack is on the team, he wants Jack to keep a straight face no matter what because he's the starting point guard. 

- Asked which category Jack falls into (Keep, Maybe keep, gone), Quick puts Jack in the middle category.


----------



## Blazer Freak (Jul 11, 2004)

Reminder this IS on LP.


----------



## MARIS61 (Apr 28, 2003)

Anybody got an internet radio link?


----------



## GrandpaBlaze (Jul 11, 2004)

Blazer Freak said:


> Reminder this IS on LP.


I put all my LP's in storage a few years ago. Still have my B&O turntable. You'd think with all Paul Allen's money he would go DVD or something....

Gramps...


----------



## Samuel (Jan 1, 2003)

If anyone wants to PM me their NAB (Name and Address Book) Limited Print broadband login, I'd really appreciate it.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

I doubt that the team won't re-up Martell. At least, in the sense that they'll let him go. They might trade him instead, but they won't just let him go. It's like how they didn't automatically re-sign Travis. Make him earn his contract.


----------



## crowTrobot (Jun 24, 2005)

i'm sure there are a lot of teams out there that would give us something for martell this summer if we're already talking about not re-upping him in 08 lol


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

I don't think missing Zach is the cause of this slow start. From a "radio only" standpoint, it sounds like they're trying to play like last year. Flat footed, a step slow and no energy.


----------



## drexlersdad (Jun 3, 2006)

Roy with 7 boards in the first?


----------



## MARIS61 (Apr 28, 2003)

Hap said:


> I don't think missing Zach is the cause of this slow start. From a "radio only" standpoint, it sounds like they're trying to play like last year. Flat footed, a step slow and no energy.


They have to "try" to play crappy?


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

MARIS61 said:


> They have to "try" to play crappy?


it sure seems like they don't have to try that hard tonight.


----------



## Samuel (Jan 1, 2003)

Jack vs. Rodriguez, 1st quarter:

Jack: 0 points, 2 assists, 1 foul in 8 minutes.
Sergio: 2 points, 3 assists, 1 foul in 3 minutes.


----------



## Samuel (Jan 1, 2003)

Add 2 more assists and a block for Sergio. Wow.


----------



## wastro (Dec 19, 2004)

Geeeeeeez, I'm following on Yahoo's refreshing box scores, and pretty much every Blazers bucket for five minutes has been the result of a Sergio assist. 5 so far.

Go Sergio!


----------



## Samuel (Jan 1, 2003)

Wow.

clutch your starting job tightly, Jack.


----------



## wastro (Dec 19, 2004)

The young guys are going to work on the Wizards.

So does Gilbert plan on scoring 50 from the free throw line? Now THAT would be an achievement!


----------



## Samuel (Jan 1, 2003)

6 assists for Sergio.


----------



## Samuel (Jan 1, 2003)

First turnover for Sergio.


----------



## Samuel (Jan 1, 2003)

BTW, all 3 rookies are in right now. A rare occasion.


----------



## GrandpaBlaze (Jul 11, 2004)

Hmmm, let's check the Blazer's leaders at this point:

Points: Aldridge - 10
Rebounds: Roy - 7
Assists: Sergio - 6

We're being led by a trio of very good rookies. I like it!

Gramps...


----------



## MARIS61 (Apr 28, 2003)

Samuel said:


> Jack *vs.* Rodriguez, 1st quarter:
> 
> Jack: 0 points, 2 assists, 1 foul in 8 minutes.
> Sergio: 2 points, 3 assists, 1 foul in 3 minutes.


Now I understand why we've lost so many games.

It appears one of our PG's is playing for the opponent!???:biggrin:


----------



## drexlersdad (Jun 3, 2006)

i predict:
LMA 35 points 10 rebounds 4 Blocks
Roy 18 points 12 Rebounds 5 Assists
Sergio 14 points 14 assists 4 steals


----------



## Samuel (Jan 1, 2003)

Man, for a Playoff team, the Wizards are crap. They have no semblence of an offense, just a several mediocre players who chuck shots up, and Jamison/Arenas who try to keep it all together.


----------



## MARIS61 (Apr 28, 2003)

They are the Lakers East.


----------



## Samuel (Jan 1, 2003)

Missed layup by Jack.

Blech.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

man, if the wizards are crap whats that make us?


----------



## Sambonius (May 21, 2003)

The Sergio Vs Jack comparisons must stop after tonight. Sergio whipes the floor with Jack in every way possible. Jack needs to at least play average for us to sucker a team in a trade.


----------



## Samuel (Jan 1, 2003)

Hap said:


> man, if the wizards are crap whats that make us?


Lottery contenders!


----------



## wastro (Dec 19, 2004)

Nine boards aside, this is NOT Brandon Roy's game tonight.

But you know what? He gets it: when you have a bad game, make up for it elsewhere. That's awesome.

I love Aldridge's stat line so far. 12 points, 4 boards, 2 steals and 2 blocks at halftime. Oooh that's nice.

C'mon Blazers, pull this one out!


----------



## Sambonius (May 21, 2003)

Free throw disparity is atrocious, as well as our starting PG.


----------



## BIG Q (Jul 8, 2005)

I just got home and turned the game on on league pass. The Wizards announcers are HUGE HOMERS. They have shown replay after replay, and I see no contact between Mags and Stevenson! Pathetic!


----------



## SheedSoNasty (Dec 31, 2002)

Is Gilbert playing head games with us or does he REALLY want to score 50?

If so, we seem to be the best team at containing him.

:bananallama:


----------



## Samuel (Jan 1, 2003)

BIG Q said:


> I just got home and turned the game on on league pass. The Wizards announcers are HUGE HOMERS. They have shown replay after replay, and I see no contact between Mags and Stevenson! Pathetic!


MB and Rice are pretty bad too...


----------



## Samuel (Jan 1, 2003)

Kudos to Jarrett Jack. His offensive game is on the outer rings of Saturn right now, but he's making up fro it with some timely passing in the 3rd.


----------



## Samuel (Jan 1, 2003)

Magloire looks at home against these Eastern Conference bigs.


----------



## barfo (Jan 2, 2003)

Samuel said:


> - Jarrett Jack is in a slump. Similar to Martell Webster (whom Quick thinks might not even get re-upped after next season), Jack has trouble dealing with losses... almost to the point where sometimes it looks like he's going to cry in the locker room.


But Jack looks like he's about to cry no matter what the situation. It's his only expression, as far as I've ever seen.

barfo


----------



## HispanicCausinPanic (Jul 2, 2005)

Samuel said:


> MB and Rice are pretty bad too...


MB and Rice aren't homers. They are probably the most objective broadcasting team in the ENTIRE NBA. If you ask me, this Washington TV feed of the game is nowhere near as good as the Blazers.


----------



## rx2web (Jul 27, 2004)

Do my eyes decieve me? Arenas has 9 points going into the 4th quarter? Hee hee. All I can do is laugh.


----------



## Samuel (Jan 1, 2003)

Rack it up, Sergio.


----------



## wastro (Dec 19, 2004)

rx2web said:


> Do my eyes decieve me? Arenas has 9 points going into the 4th quarter? Hee hee. All I can do is laugh.


On *1* field goal, no less! :lol:

Okay now he has two field goals ... but so does Martell!


----------



## Samuel (Jan 1, 2003)

Another 20 point night for our rookie big.


----------



## crowTrobot (Jun 24, 2005)

you'd think we could get someone else open for a 3 besides freddy


----------



## rx2web (Jul 27, 2004)

Roy with 11 rebounds, Aldridge with 20 points, Sergio with 9 assists........and counting!


----------



## crowTrobot (Jun 24, 2005)

rx2web said:


> Roy with 11 rebounds, Aldridge with 20 points, Sergio with 9 assists........and counting!



if aldridge graps a few quick boards we could have 3 rookies with double doubles in the same game


----------



## crowTrobot (Jun 24, 2005)

moment of truth - will nate leave sergio in for the final 3 minutes


----------



## rx2web (Jul 27, 2004)

In the game to close it out this is who's on the floor:

Aldridge - Age 21
Roy - Age 22
Webster - Age 20
Sergio - Age 20
Outlaw - Age 22

WOW...


----------



## Roland Garros (Dec 6, 2006)

sergio
roy
webster
outlaw
aldridge

nice lineup


----------



## ProZach (Oct 13, 2005)

Haha Agent Zero -- You failed in everyway possible.. again.


----------



## Sambonius (May 21, 2003)

Wow, see what happens kids when we have a quality point guard passing the ball?


----------



## Draco (Jun 28, 2003)

Not such a mystery why someone was left off the olympic team.


----------



## rx2web (Jul 27, 2004)

God that win feels good. We played hard right to the end. Saw some great play of our youth in the clutch. Damn I wish this game had been on TV. Why was it both wizards games were not televised? that sucked.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

maybe Gilbert meant that he'd score 100 points over this season and NEXT season.


----------



## TheBlueDoggy (Oct 5, 2004)

L. Aldridge
9-15, 25 Pts
8 Rebs, 2 Assists, 2 Blocks


----------



## crowTrobot (Jun 24, 2005)

blazers with more than 1/2 their points from 3 rookies


----------



## rx2web (Jul 27, 2004)

Hap said:


> maybe Gilbert meant that he'd score 100 points over this season and NEXT season.


Lets see... 9 + 19 + ..... 

Perhaps he will score 50 on us before he retires?


----------



## Sambonius (May 21, 2003)

TheBlueDoggy said:


> L. Aldridge
> 9-15, 25 Pts
> 8 Rebs, 2 Assists, 2 Blocks


Don't forget 3 steals to go with it. I am excited about the future of this team in the hands of LaMarcus, Roy, Martell, and of course no other than Sergio.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

I haven't seen a Gilbert perform this badly since Natalie Gilbert muffed the National Anthem!

what..too soon? 

And just in case she or anyone who knows her is reading, I'm just kiddin Nat.


----------



## wizmentor (Nov 10, 2005)

TheBlueDoggy said:


> L. Aldridge
> 9-15, 25 Pts
> 8 Rebs, 2 Assists, 2 Blocks


3 Steals!!
:clap2:


----------



## ProZach (Oct 13, 2005)

crowTrobot said:


> blazers with more than 1/2 their points from 3 rookies



Not to mention over half their assists and almost half their rebounds as well... And half the teams steals... And over half their blocks..,


----------



## rx2web (Jul 27, 2004)

ProZach said:


> Not to mention over half their assists and almost half their rebounds as well... And half the teams steals... And over half their blocks..,


Half the turn overs.....

But really, with us depleated with injury and other issues, they make up nearly half the team!


----------



## Samuel (Jan 1, 2003)

According to ESPN...

Sergio Rodriguez
9 points (4-9 shooting), 9 assists, 2 rebounds, 3 TOs in *22 minutes!*


----------



## Nightfly (Sep 24, 2002)

Hap said:


> I haven't seen a Gilbert perform this badly since Natalie Gilbert muffed the National Anthem!
> 
> what..too soon?
> 
> And just in case she or anyone who knows her is reading, I'm just kiddin Nat.


I would be shocked if she was reading.


----------



## MARIS61 (Apr 28, 2003)

I follow all of the games on scoreboard play by play, and it's amazing just how many of our close wins end with this play:

98-100
*Ime Udoka defensive rebound *
0:00 End of the 4th Quarter


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

Nightfly said:


> I would be shocked if she was reading.


what, you trying to say that she can't read? 

you are a callous *******.


----------



## wastro (Dec 19, 2004)

Woo hoo!

The obvious names will be mentioned, but I'd just like to point out Martell Webster's line tonight: 11 points on 3-5 shooting, 4 rebounds, 1 assist and 1 steal. At least two of those rebounds were clutch down the stretch. Good to see him earning some crunch time minutes.


----------



## Talkhard (May 13, 2003)

Hap said:


> I haven't seen a Gilbert perform this badly since Natalie Gilbert muffed the National Anthem!


Funny!


----------



## mediocre man (Feb 24, 2004)

Win or lose I thought Nate coached a very solid game, and I was ready to start praising Nate for sticking to his word and playing Sergio. 13 fast break points was great to see. Aldridge was clearly the best pick from this draft. I still say he's our best overall big on the roster as well.

It was great to see the team play hard, not give up and hustle back defensivly....Something is different about them from the last two games, but I just can't put my bereving finger on it.

There is also little doubt in my mind that Sergio is clearly the best PG on our roster. I like Jack, but if we need to include him in a trade to get Zach outa here I'm all for it.

Was it my anti Zachite metality or did anyone else think the team played much better and more fluid without him. Ball movement was a lot better, defensive rotations were a lot better, and as predicted, the guards rebounded really well without Zach.

Hopefully while we win these games without Zach the teams around us in the playoffs win as well until he gets back and we start losing again


----------



## Talkhard (May 13, 2003)

Remember during the preseason when everyone was saying that LaMarcus just wasn't "ready" for the NBA, and was going to take some time to develop? Well, tonight he was only the best player on the floor.


----------



## wastro (Dec 19, 2004)

Talkhard said:


> Remember during the preseason when everyone was saying that LaMarcus just wasn't "ready" for the NBA, and was going to take some time to develop? Well, tonight he was only the best player on the floor.


Oh yeah, he's a 2-3 year project. :biggrin:


----------



## Anonymous Gambler (May 29, 2006)

I've got to say that I'm moving closer to the Sergio camp- pretty strong effort.

And as for the opinion recently expressed that we should send Webster back to high school- no way I'm giving up on this kid- he shows incredible glimpses of his future talent!


----------



## MARIS61 (Apr 28, 2003)

pretty hard to tell on the radio and internet scoreboard.


----------



## Samuel (Jan 1, 2003)

Imagine how good Aldridge would be now if he wasn't injured most of the offseason. Yikes.


----------



## barfo (Jan 2, 2003)

wastro said:


> Oh yeah, he's a 2-3 year project. :biggrin:


I sure hope he is. I mean, if this is nowhere near his eventual abilities... that would be real nice.

barfo


----------



## barfo (Jan 2, 2003)

Hap said:


> what, you trying to say that she can't read?
> 
> you are a callous *******.


He knows she's dancing tonight down at the Acropolis.

barfo


----------



## mediocre man (Feb 24, 2004)

MARIS61 said:


> pretty hard to tell on the radio and internet scoreboard.



NBALP rocks. Sergio played well. Jack might have had one of his worst games up until the 4th quarter


----------



## Yega1979 (Mar 22, 2003)

9 assists in 22 minutes is no suprise. Sergio has been putting up ratios like that all year!

And Jarret "Sluggie Slug" Jack has been awful lately! Time to make Sergio the starter!


----------



## hasoos (Jan 3, 2003)

Zach who?:biggrin:


----------



## Utherhimo (Feb 20, 2005)

jack vs sergio? nah depends on the match up i like them both 

Aldridge is getting stronger and is the best in the weight room, its starting to show too his arms are getting thicker than the time we drafted him, reminds me of how kersey went from stick to thick!


----------



## Sambonius (May 21, 2003)

anyone got highlights of the game outside of the ones on NBA.com?


----------



## Boob-No-More (Apr 24, 2006)

TheBlueDoggy said:


> L. Aldridge
> 9-15, 25 Pts
> 8 Rebs, 2 Assists, 2 Blocks


*EFF = 31*

*That's Aldridge's THIRD EFF ≥ 30 game THIS MONTH!*

Absolutely incredible.

No other rookie has more than one EFF ≥ 30 game all season. Aldridge now has three of the top six rookie stats lines for the entire season. Sergio Rodriquez, Rudy Gay and Brandon Roy are the other rookies with one each EFF ≥ 30 game this year.

BNM


----------



## Boob-No-More (Apr 24, 2006)

Another interesting stat - In the two games where Gilbert vowed to drop 50 on the Blazers he went 3-15 and 4-16 from the field. That's a combined 7-31 or 22.6% Looks like somebody can talk the talk, but not walk the walk. I wonder what his excuse will be this time.

Hey Gilbert, maybe you should spend less time shooting off your mouth and more time woking on your shooting. I hate trash talkers and love to see it come back to haunt them. Is there anything more stupid than firing up your opponent by publically disrespecting them? I'm thrilled Gilbert has his own blog, but it wouldn't be even better if the Oregonian would fire Canzano and give his column to Agent Zero. Gilbert and his big mouth would be a constant source of added motivation for the home team. Too bad he plays in the Eastern Conference and we only get to see him twice a year.

BNM


----------



## Utherhimo (Feb 20, 2005)

aldridge for rookie of the year?


----------



## Boob-No-More (Apr 24, 2006)

Utherhimo said:


> aldridge for rookie of the year?


If he keeps playing like he has been, he'll be the only serious challenger to Brandon Roy. Wouldn't that be something if our two guys finished 1 and 2 in the ROY voting.

BNM


----------



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

I was at the Garden tonight, and everythign said was pretty much true.
Roy was very clutch and came up huge in teh 2nd half. I told my buddy that I think he has hit the rookie wall in the first half, but he proved me wrong. His J started to fall in the 2nd half and he was unstoppable off of the dribble.
It was obvious that Aldridge was the best player on the floor. He simply was unguardable, and I was frankly a little upset he didn't touch the ball in the post more often. He could have easily had 35 tonight.
Surge had a few TO's,but for the msot part got the team gfoing. His lob to Freddie was amazing, and the 9 dimes speak the truth. He even hit a huge 3 in the 2nd half.
Thank you Martell Webster for showing up, I guess it was the dual Webser jerseys my buddy and I wore. His 3 pt play showed the glimpses of stardom he has. I love his emotion after that And 1.
Ime was solid, as was Mags for the most part, but I'm still glad Mags won't be with us.
Outlaw still takes too many jumpers, as he solely relies on that shot now. He needs to slash and post up more, but he played pretty well.
Freddie really needs major work on his long range game, but he is an all-around palyer who wants to be here and I love his defense.
JJack started hitting his jumper in the 2nd half, but his decision making still scares me. Too many times he takes the shot on the fast break. I am proud of hte way he came through in the half though.
Luke Schensher....uhh...GREAT CHEERLEADING!


----------



## gambitnut (Jan 4, 2003)

Boob-No-More said:


> If he keeps playing like he has been, he'll be the only serious challenger to Brandon Roy. Wouldn't that be something if our two guys finished 1 and 2 in the ROY voting.
> 
> BNM


Why are you selling us short? Why not 1, 2 and 3?:lol: :clap:


----------



## gambitnut (Jan 4, 2003)

Arenas did score 100 points against us and Phoenix this season, he just forgot to mention that it would take two games against each team, and that's with scoring 85 points against Phoenix.


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

Had a great time at the game tonite!

Webster is playing better. He at least will take it to the basket, which I'd like to see Outlaw do. I hate it when he makes a jumper because then he's going to keep shooting them. Take it to the ****ing basket!

Roy was really off early, but of course help in other ways, but became clutch when it counted.

Great seeing Sergio playing so much.

LMA is a beast! And he's only going to get better.


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

Nice quote from Aldridge.



> The Blazers didn't change much without Randolph, running their usual sets through Aldridge, the rookie center from Texas who moved over to Randolph's power forward slot.
> 
> "It was great to get a win but we love 'Z-Bo' (Randolph) and we need him,'' Aldridge said. "We get easier shots when he's here.''


----------



## drexlersdad (Jun 3, 2006)

drexlersdad said:


> i predict:
> LMA 35 points 10 rebounds 4 Blocks
> Roy 18 points 12 Rebounds 5 Assists
> Sergio 14 points 14 assists 4 steals


lma 25/9
roy 19/12
sergio 9/9

a little off that would have been sweet with all three getting double doubles.


----------



## fer (Dec 6, 2006)

well sergio did it in only 22 min so...


----------



## crowTrobot (Jun 24, 2005)

Boob-No-More said:


> If he keeps playing like he has been, he'll be the only serious challenger to Brandon Roy. Wouldn't that be something if our two guys finished 1 and 2 in the ROY voting.
> 
> BNM


looks like a virtual lock that they will finish 1-2 in rookie EFF. aldridge just moved to #3 and is one more good game away from passing garbajosa.


----------



## crandc (Sep 15, 2004)

Now about all those F- grades on Draft Day...

And ESPN jerks raving about not knowing what Portland's "philosophy" is...


----------



## rx2web (Jul 27, 2004)

crandc said:


> Now about all those F- grades on Draft Day...
> 
> And ESPN jerks raving about not knowing what Portland's "philosophy" is...


You have to love it when the analysts have to eat come crow for their comments. granted they almost all do some sorta back peddling or damage control talk to ease it down. We fans know the truth. they were wrong wrong wrong.


----------



## drexlersdad (Jun 3, 2006)

The analysts should have to publicly apologize to the Blazers for the bashing they did. And quit.


----------



## Boob-No-More (Apr 24, 2006)

crowTrobot said:


> looks like a virtual lock that they will finish 1-2 in rookie EFF. aldridge just moved to #3 and is one more good game away from passing garbajosa.


I wouldn't call it a lock - yet. Garbajosa has been down lately and very inconsistant, but he has a good enough all around game, and gets enough minutes to still put up an occasional good game. Still, with him fading and LaMarcus coming on like gangbusters, it looks like it's only a matter of time until Aldridge passes him.

However, I think it's Rudy Gay, not Jorge Garbajosa, who will battle it out with LaMarcus Aldridge for the second spot. Gay has been starting for the last month and a half and gets even more minutes than Aldridge has been lately. He's played 40+ minutes on several occasions and is always a threat to post a huge game. Since Gay has been starting he's scored in double-digits 18 of 19 games and had double-digit EFF in 17 of those 19.

Still, for the month of March, nobody, not even Brandon Roy, has been out producing LaMarcus Aldridge. He's been pure joy to watch lately and I hope he can keep it up over the last month of the season. I suspect it will get harder for him. Now that he's in the starting line-up and putting up big numbers, other teams will start to scout him more and make adjustments defensively. All part of the growing process. Thankfully for Aldridge, he has a rookie teammate who has already gone through the same thing to offer some advice.

BNM


----------



## Boob-No-More (Apr 24, 2006)

Boob-No-More said:


> *EFF = 31*
> 
> *That's Aldridge's THIRD EFF ≥ 30 game THIS MONTH!*
> 
> ...


*Correction: Aldridge's EFF last night was 32, not 31 as I originally reported.*

BNM


----------



## hasoos (Jan 3, 2003)

One thing I would like to point out about Martells game last night. If you look at the games where he has played really well this season, they are always when Zbo is out, and when Sergio gets a lot of minutes. It goes back to the stoppage of the ball in Zbo's hands, and how a lot of players end up standing around, which isn't the type of game Martell can thrive in. When Sergio is in, the team is running, and the spacing is good, and the ball is moving he gets better looks and there is a better flow of the game. Like how Phoenix has a way of making every players game come alive. Every player on the team would benefit on the offense if the Blazers would go to this type of a system. 

The only times you saw somebody post up last night the catch and move was over within seconds, or the ball was moved out of their hands. You can't do that with Randolph because he holds on to the ball way too long.


----------



## crowTrobot (Jun 24, 2005)

Boob-No-More said:


> I wouldn't call it a lock - yet. Garbajosa has been down lately and very inconsistant


for our ask mr. EFF segment:

garbajosa just put up a whopping EFF 6 tonight. what does aldridge need to do to pass him tomorrow? :biggrin:


----------



## wastro (Dec 19, 2004)

For all of his faults, one of Patterson's best moments as a Blazers president was when he went on "Quite Frankly" to defend the draft.

I wonder how Screamin' A feels about that now.


----------



## MARIS61 (Apr 28, 2003)

hasoos said:


> One thing I would like to point out about Martells game last night. If you look at the games where he has played really well this season, they are always when Zbo is out, and when Sergio gets a lot of minutes. It goes back to the stoppage of the ball in Zbo's hands, and how a lot of players end up standing around, which isn't the type of game Martell can thrive in. When Sergio is in, the team is running, and the spacing is good, and the ball is moving he gets better looks and there is a better flow of the game. Like how Phoenix has a way of making every players game come alive. Every player on the team would benefit on the offense if the Blazers would go to this type of a system.
> 
> The only times you saw somebody post up last night the catch and move was over within seconds, or the ball was moved out of their hands. You can't do that with Randolph because he holds on to the ball way too long.


It has nothing to do with Zach.

It's Jarrett that holds the ball, getting it to Zach only after the defense is set.

The very few and brief times Zach has been in with Sergio and without Jarrett, everything has flowed nicely.

Zach can play a fast game.

Jarrett is the slow-mo.


----------



## drexlersdad (Jun 3, 2006)

Replay anyone?


----------



## Boob-No-More (Apr 24, 2006)

crowTrobot said:


> for our ask mr. EFF segment:
> 
> garbajosa just put up a whopping EFF 6 tonight. what does aldridge need to do to pass him tomorrow? :biggrin:


Sorry, couldn'd find my slide rule.

Garbajosa's EFF = 6 game tonight drops him to EFF = 10.63 for the season.

Aldridge would need another huge game tomorrow to pass Garbajosa. An EFF = 27 game is the minimum Aldridge needs to pass Garbajosa. If Aldridge posts an EFF = 27 game his EFF would jump up to 10.64.

BNM

P.S. I rounded to two places after the decimal, same as the NBA. More accurately, Garbjoa's current EFF = 10.6308 and with an EFF = 27 game Aldridge's would be 10.6379.


----------



## hasoos (Jan 3, 2003)

MARIS61 said:


> It has nothing to do with Zach.
> 
> It's Jarrett that holds the ball, getting it to Zach only after the defense is set.
> 
> ...



That is complete bullarkey. There is no reason for a power forward to hold on to the ball without doing anything for a 10 count before starting action. If the play isn't there you should have reposted twice by then, or rotated the ball across the floor and attacked the weak side.


----------

